# Taş gibi, ilik gibi, kısrak gibi, yılan gibi



## rupertbrooke

Can someone explain these four metaphors (which apparently are common when applied to female fashion models):-
'Bugün nasıl adam gibi adam denince ben örnek gösteriliyorsam, kadın gibi kadın denince de Kelly Brook örnek gösterilmelidir. *Taş gibi, ilik gibi, kısrak gibi, yılan gibi* tarzı benzetmeler de bu zamana kadar söylenegelmiştir elbette, doğrudurlar da. Ama işin özeti şudur arkadaş, Kelly Brook candır!' Sorry for the sexism. In English 'like stone, like bone marrow, like a mare & like a snake - unless it means curvaceous, & moving the hips sexily - are hardly complimentary terms for a fashion model!


----------



## FOIP

Shortly, these 4 metaphors ("yılan gibi" is less likely to be used compared to others) are used to compliment women who seem *very* beautiful and *attractive* (especially with her some specific *physical attributes* like you've referred to) to someone. But it should not be forgotten that these 4 usage are generally used among men and quite impolite and it is a quite molest way to tell a women that she is beautiful (unless she is so close to you -even then she might still not like it-).


----------



## rupertbrooke

FOIP, can you tell me the exact meaning of each metaphor? Thanks for your comments.


----------



## adelan

taş gibi - beautiful like a sculpted stone, like a statue i guess.
ilik gibi - i don't think is still being used. like a marrow, lets make bone marrow biopsy. peh, nonsense 
kısrak gibi - we use "at gibi" instead of it, for long women with long legs and long face and long hair with ponytail maybe 
yılan gibi - it is generally used for dancing- yılan gibi dansediyor.

you also may hear these ones for describing beautiful and cute girls: fıstık gibi, kedi gibi etc.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, adelan. I suppose in English our equivalents are 'statuesque, tasty (like bone marrow), leggy & sinuous'.


----------



## mighty_atlas

In addition

*Taş gibi - cut like a fine piece of stone / as tight to the touch as a rock


ilik gibi - Like marrow / Ready to be eaten and the fine flavor of the marrow / soft as marrow in some parts ( hips, nipples...)

kısrak gibi - Like a mare - Extensive features ( legs , arms, facially )

yılan gibi - can glide ( on the floor ) like a rattler.*


----------



## CocoG

I'd be very careful using those expressions, because they're rather informal, some borderline rude/offensive. 

*Taş gibi* means the subject is very attractive, and could be said of a man or a woman alike. Always positive, very common, and unlikely to cause offence.

*İlik gibi*, too, means the subject is very attractive, and works for both men and women. Always positive, somewhat common, however, _potentially _more offensive than the first expression.

*Kısrak gibi* has the same meaning, but is used to describe only women, because obviously a mare is a female horse. It differs from the first two expressions in that it's generally used when the woman is of an imposing stature or is tall and has long legs. Moreover, a woman who is _kısrak gibi_ is perceived as headstrong and lively (an unsuitable metaphor for wallflowers). It is, in my opinion, laden with sexual connotations and therefore should be used with caution. 

There is also *at gibi*, which has two distinct meanings: The first one is that the woman is attractive (again, generally used for tall and imposing women). The second one is that the woman has features similar to those of a horse (an elongated face, a long/prominent nose etc.), thus she is not very pretty.

I have never seen or heard *yılan gibi* used to describe an attractive woman. I suppose it _could _mean a woman is tall, thin, and sinuous, but that would be a stretch. Generally people are likened to *yılan* because they are sneaky, catty, deceitful and malicious.


----------

